# Farang Mu Sul and other non-WHRDA  schools



## dohap (Jan 31, 2004)

If You train under GM DeAlba, any of His students, or under any of Hwarangdo Masters/instructors not connected with whrda please write it down here.
Till now many of these schools are unknown worldwide.
It's also hard to get to them via internet.
greetings


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2004)

There's much more about him at www.bladeforums.com as one of his high-ranking students posts there.


----------



## dohap (Feb 2, 2004)

we just need more names and schools...


----------



## miguksaram (Feb 19, 2004)

dohap said:
			
		

> we just need more names and schools...



I train under the guidance of GM De Alba.  I am teach privately in the Chicagoland area.


----------



## dohap (Feb 21, 2004)

ok, so me next
You can find me in Poland, I teach in Warsaw (Farang Mu Sul and Filipino Arts).


----------

